# My Angel Of Misery



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem on the subject of my angel’s selfishness and jealousy.

Joannuszka in love of jealousy 
thou keepeth me always locked 
sentiments of passion 
Joannuszka chains a gold adorn 
as locks descending from thine crown 
queen of my being to rule 
as fashions of the cruel 

Joannuszka lexis of sweetness 
written in the heavens cross space 
to caress our senses delighting 
our imagination 

Joannuszka desires illustrated in poetry 
drizzle upon rose in garden of thine sexuality 
beauty of fantasy raise my root 
in visions celestial nay be transformed beyond

Joannuszka in selfishness of thine adulation 
be I trapped solely for contemplation of thee 
Joannuszka slavery of admirer nay to be shared 
Joannuszka caprice of thine vanity 
nay to feel or bestow upon others 
temptation of rose caressed only by phrases 
forbidden nectar nay to be delivered 

Joannuszka, angel of my misery 
to inferno of cowardice we condemn ourselves 
nay dare to adore nor freedom declare 
in pain of emotions we gather 
on to suffer orgasms of sorrow


----------

